
FOSDEM 2020 Schedule - patrickmcnamara
https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/
======
bubblethink
n-gate is already on top of it
([http://n-gate.com/fosdem/2020/01/29/0/](http://n-gate.com/fosdem/2020/01/29/0/)).
Can't stop laughing about the libreoffice bit.

~~~
1ris
Can't tell if the i see a actual captcha that doesn't load, a actually broken
web page, a way to piss off people with NH referrer, a satire of cloud flare
or any combination thereof.

~~~
bubblethink
Yeah, I had no idea it was doing that. Looks like it's detecting the traffic
from HN. In any case, the fosdem article is on the front page and is full of
fun tidbits like anagrams.

